# There is no Kindle 1



## LDB (Oct 28, 2008)

Amazon sold the Kindle. Now they are selling the Kindle 2. That does not change the name of the Kindle to the Kindle 1. It was, is, and always will be the Kindle, nothing more and nothing less.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

EXACTLY...Kinde is, was, will always be:  Kindle.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

I think that 'Kindle' now refers to both of them. I'll keep calling mine my 'Kindle'. 

But when I have to differentiate, I'll have to be specific and add the generation number - kind of like Amazon is doing now with its 'Kindle 1' and 'Kindle 2' accessories pages. 

Life got a bit more complicated, but it's a good thing.


----------



## Mikuto (Oct 30, 2008)

The Kindle is the Kindle, yes, but the new one is shaped drastically different than the old one, and has new features.  There has to be some sort of way of telling the different generations from one another though. You could do it like the iPod does, just call them 1st, 2nd, generation, etc. I think the current iPod is 8th generation, I own a 5th generation. And so on. 

I might just call mine a Klassic Kindle...


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I am sort of thinking of it as the klassic, myself.

L


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Initially I was calling it the Original KIndle (OK) but people seem to be more comfortable with the generation number. There is an IPod and many generations of the IPod. Now there is a multi-generational Kindle.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I call them K1 and K2.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

I like the Klassic name myself, but when my DH starts calling me is darling klassic instead of his darling kindle - I'm not too sure    (I am not his darling angel any more LOL)


----------



## LDB (Oct 28, 2008)

Or you could just call them "the Kindle" and "Kindle 2" since that's what they are. There's no need to complicate things or invent names that don't legitimately apply to talk about "the Kindle". People intelligent enough to read and use one should be intelligent enough to know "the Kindle" is the original Amazon reading device and "Kindle 2" or "the Kindle 2" is the updated second gen device.

When John Doe becomes the father of John Doe Jr. or John Doe II the father's birth certificate doesn't magically change to read John Doe Sr. or John Doe I. The dad is still John Doe just the same as the day he was born.


----------



## brn-eyed-girl81 (Dec 18, 2008)

Heh, good point LDB.  I know a guy who made his son a junior and started signing his own name with a Sr. at the end.  It makes me laugh every time - it's not like we think his 2 year old might have signed it.  

It won't come up for a while since my husband and I are sticking with our Original Recipe Kindles.  We just call them "Kindle"


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

I like Klassic, but K1 and K2 are easier to type!


----------



## Badandy (Dec 4, 2008)

LDB said:


> Or you could just call them "the Kindle" and "Kindle 2" since that's what they are. There's no need to complicate things or invent names that don't legitimately apply to talk about "the Kindle".


But the Kindle 2 is now the Kindle...

Technology names change retroactively, that's just the way it goes. As a previous poster said, it's the same with iPod's. If you have the original iPod, as in the FIRST one, you say it's a "first generation iPod" or "the original iPod". You wouldn't just say you have "an iPod" and expect people to know what that means.

In cars, you don't say "I have a mustang" and assume everyone knows it's a 1964 and a half model.


----------



## standaman (Feb 11, 2009)

LDB said:


> Or you could just call them "the Kindle" and "Kindle 2" since that's what they are. There's no need to complicate things or invent names that don't legitimately apply to talk about "the Kindle". People intelligent enough to read and use one should be intelligent enough to know "the Kindle" is the original Amazon reading device and "Kindle 2" or "the Kindle 2" is the updated second gen device.
> 
> When John Doe becomes the father of John Doe Jr. or John Doe II the father's birth certificate doesn't magically change to read John Doe Sr. or John Doe I. The dad is still John Doe just the same as the day he was born.


I think this is a specious argument. And the poster above me has it right. It all comes down to clarity. If I mention to someone "I have a Kindle" it is not immediately clear if I have the first gen or second gen Kindle.

If I say "I have a Kindle 1" or "I have a first gen Kindle" there is absolutely lapse in understanding of my meaning.

It has nothing to do with having a certain level of intelligence to be able to understand.

So what is more important, to be semantic about the original name? Or to briefly type a 1 after it so there is no misunderstanding.

We hear this all the time for clarity sake. George W. Bush vs George H.W. Bush, or "Bush the Elder". Ken Griffey Sr. etc. We say them this way to avoid any possible confusion.


----------



## jmeaders (Jan 8, 2009)

Even though Apple calls it the iPod, most of us owners say things like "I have a Gen5 iPod or Gen4."  Now that they have Shuffle, Classic, Nano, and Touch you'll probably here more GenX amongst those.  I have a Gen5 iPod and a Gen1 Touch.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

When I bought my IPod everyone who had a third generation IPOd called it the fourth generation IPod. When the chip updates were happening with computers it was 386 or 486 (I think those are the numbers). Now the IPod is the IPod because there is only one version and it is not likely to change. When the IPod's were updating on a regualr basis, they went by generational numbers. 

It is not uncommon in the technology world.

And to be frank, who cares is some folks call them K1 and K2 or Klassic Kindle and new Kindle?


----------



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

LDB said:


> Amazon sold the Kindle. Now they are selling the Kindle 2. That does not change the name of the Kindle to the Kindle 1. It was, is, and always will be the Kindle, nothing more and nothing less.


Oh come on. Your statement is self evident but not reasonable to any discussion group. There is a difference between the original Kindle and the new one. People in discussions need to indicate which they are referring to, so we use K1 and K2.

Steve


----------



## KindleKid (Feb 11, 2009)

So, maybe it should just be "K" and "K2"? Does it even really matter?


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

Actually Amazon IS calling it the Kindle 2

Kindle 2: Amazon's New Wireless Reading Device (Latest Generation)


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

In the grand scheme of things outside of the very small minority of the world that has even heard of the Kindle, who cares what you call it?


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Jesslyn said:


> Actually Amazon IS calling it the Kindle 2
> 
> Kindle 2: Amazon's New Wireless Reading Device (Latest Generation)


From the Press Conference, people were saying it is kindle2

Lowercase k, no space before the 2.

L


----------



## LDB (Oct 28, 2008)

My Kindle is a Kindle although if push came to shove it could be an original Kindle or a 1st gen Kindle. The new one is a Kindle 2 or K2 for short. Clarifying with original or 1st generation is ok but creating a new name out of thin air or whatever isn't. My nickel. Your nickel may vary.


----------



## Dangerosa (Dec 5, 2008)

Amazon is now calling it Kindle 1. They must not have received word of your edict.


----------



## durphy (Nov 5, 2008)

Maybe a new t shirt? "I climbed K2" with a Kindle on top of a stack of books and a person reaching up to touch the Kindle.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

As long as K2 looks like, well, K2.


----------



## beachgrl (Nov 10, 2008)

Does this mean that the board will slip in two according to which Kindle you have?


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

beachgrl said:


> Does this mean that the board will slip in two according to which Kindle you have?


I would be shocked. What Kindle you own will only effect what types of questions people have regarding features, resets, and accessories. It won't effect the discussion of books or tea and coffee or any number of the other things we love to chat about together. Plus which, both K1 and K2 owners will be able to discuss when K3 is going to be released and what features it will have.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Dangerosa said:


> Amazon is now calling it Kindle 1. They must not have received word of your edict.


^^^ What she said!


----------



## Wannabe (Nov 6, 2008)

LDB said:


> My Kindle is a Kindle although if push came to shove it could be an original Kindle or a 1st gen Kindle. The new one is a Kindle 2 or K2 for short. Clarifying with original or 1st generation is ok but creating a new name out of thin air or whatever isn't. My nickel. Your nickel may vary.


Ummm, how is calling it original Kindle or 1st gen Kindle _not_ creating a new name out of thin air? Seems to me you're getting into semantics here. Whether you put the 1 before or after the name, it's still easier, in the name of clarity, to designate it thus.


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

I suppose we could compare to cars. I had a Toyota Matrix. One of my co-workers also has one. But mine was 2003 and hers is a 2007. It has a few "upgrades".  But it was still the same car, and we could share our expereinces with the 'Trix. The year or version in our case here, would only be to designate specfics to that version, thus all the K1 and K2 talk.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

As a user board that is providing some modicum of technical support, the distinction is important. If someone is having a problem with their "Kindle," one of my first questions will be which model do they have. It's always better for communication to have this basic information at the outset of the conversation.


----------



## LDB (Oct 28, 2008)

My kindle is my kindle. If someone is incapable of figuring out what it is from that I'll specify it's the original kindle to try to help them understand the obvious. Amazon is free to be wrong if they want. I didn't make an edict. I just stated a naming convention fact.


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

^^^You crack me up!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

What weighs the most for me is that Amazon is referring to "Kindle 2" and "Kindle 1" and also using "Kindle" in referring to the Kindle 2. It's their product....

From Amazon's website :

"Order *Kindle *now to RESERVE YOUR PLACE IN LINE. We prioritize orders on a first come, first served basis.

If you have previously placed an order for *Kindle 1, *and have not yet received it, your order will automatically be upgraded to *Kindle 2. *You need to do nothing. "
and

"*Kindle *Features
Advanced Design

Sleek & Trim

At 10.2 ounces, *Kindle *is lighter than a typical paperback and as thin as most magazines. Barely a third of an inch in profile, you'll find *Kindle *fits perfectly in your hands.

Improved Ergonomics

*Kindle *is as easy to hold and use as a book. "

Betsy

(I wonder, will the software on the Kindle 2.0 be version 2.0?)


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> (I wonder, will the software on the Kindle 2.0 be version 2.0?)


One of the screenshots/pictures I saw said 2.0 for the version. I've looked at so many though, I don't remember where. You know how an expectant mom reads all those baby books (even during her fourth pregnancy?) Yeah, thats me..I want to be prepared for Bella.


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

Vegas_Asian said:


> I call them K1 and K2.


 I also like K1 and K2. Plus, K2 is a really beautiful mountain that I wish to visit one day.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

ProfCrash said:


> I would be shocked. What Kindle you own will only effect what types of questions people have regarding features, resets, and accessories. It won't effect the discussion of books or tea and coffee or any number of the other things we love to chat about together. Plus which, both K1 and K2 owners will be able to discuss when K3 is going to be released and what features it will have.


I'm with you Prof... We can all still be one big happy Kindle family here on KindleBoards!


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2009)

Angela said:


> I'm with you Prof... We can all still be one big happy Kindle family here on KindleBoards!


I guess that makes me the crazy uncle that is usually kept locked in the attic.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

The krazy uncle locked in the attic but with an internet connection.



Betsy


----------



## ScottBooks (Oct 28, 2008)

I've always pictured Jim as more of a locked in the basement sort.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## BambiB (Dec 22, 2008)

Angela said:


> I like Klassic, but K1 and K2 are easier to type!


Agreed!


----------



## BambiB (Dec 22, 2008)

stevene9 said:


> Oh come on. Your statement is self evident but not reasonable to any discussion group. There is a difference between the original Kindle and the new one. People in discussions need to indicate which they are referring to, so we use K1 and K2.
> 
> Steve


Right on the money as usual Steve!


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> I guess that makes me the crazy uncle that is usually kept locked in the attic.





Betsy the Quilter said:


> The krazy uncle locked in the attic but with an internet connection.





ScottBooks said:


> I've always pictured Jim as more of a locked in the basement sort.


LOL  LOL


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Angela said:


> LOL  LOL


DITTO

LOL  LOL


----------



## kjn33 (Dec 8, 2008)

intinst said:


> In the grand scheme of things outside of the very small minority of the world that has even heard of the Kindle, who cares what you call it?


I'm sayin'! Seriously.

Kristie


----------

